# Acer Aspire 8943g aufschrauben??



## dkuyt (24. November 2011)

Hallo,

habe ein Acer Aspire 8943g (i5). Das Lappy ist jetzt grade ein Jahr alt und wird seit kurzem sehr warm auch im Desktopbetrieb (chatten, surfen).

Deshalb wollte ich es mal aufschrauben und mir den Lüfter genauer ansehen und ggf. reinigen. Aufschrauben ist kein Problem. Nachdem ich alle Schrauben auf der Rückseite entfernt hab, gehts aber auch nicht mehr weiter. Ich bekomme den "Deckel" einfach nicht ab.. 

Ich habe im Netz bereits auch schon nach einem Plan oder so etwas ähnlichem geschaut, in dem beschrieben wird wie man den Deckel abnehmen muss. (Gibt ja solche Tricks mit solchen Plastikhaken, in bestimmte Richtung usw..)

Wisst ihr wie ichs aufbekomme? 

Gruß ich


----------



## stadler5 (24. November 2011)

Unter der Tastatur sind auch noch Schrauben


----------



## dkuyt (24. November 2011)

Unter der Tastatur? Und wie komme ich da ran?


----------



## ph1driver (24. November 2011)

Hier ist doch alles ausführlich gezeigt wie man das NB zerlegt.

http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/Manuals/acer/2010/ServiceGuides/SG_Aspire_8940_20100714.pdf


----------



## Alex555 (24. November 2011)

Wenn du aufschraubst kann dir die Garantie/ Gewährleistung verweigert werden, wenn es jmd merkt. 
Ich würde es mir gut überlegen.


----------

